# help with crossover



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm trying to install the Windows version of MSN Messenger via Crossover ( because the Mac version sucks - thanks Microsoft >_> )

It says it installed, but everytime I try to launch it I get this error


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

That info doesn't really help much. Does hitting debug provide any better details?

What version of MSN Messenger did you install?
What type bottle did you install in?

I have MSN version 7.0x installed in a Windows 2000 bottle with Crossover Office 7.0.2 and it works.

What features are you hoping to gain running this under Crossover? Audio/Video by chance? If so there is no guarantee it will work. (Does under latest Wine on some machines, but no luck yet in Crossover.)

Probably iChat with Jabber server gateways or Adium is a better option.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Clicking "debug" does nothing. It just makes that window I screenshot go away for a couple of seconds, then come back again.

I'm trying to gain the "webcam" and "hand writing" features.

It is whatever the latest version of "Windows Lives Messenger" is.

The Mac version doesn't do webcam for "personal" accounts, only business accounts.

iChat doesn't work with MSN accounts, only AIM, Bonjour, and Jabber

Adium doesn't have a webcam feature, just a crappy browser webcam "fix"

Oh and, the bottle is "win xp"


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

namenotfound said:


> I'm trying to gain the "webcam" and "hand writing" features.


Only option might be Fusion or Parallels. (Using Coherence or Unity)



namenotfound said:


> It is whatever the latest version of "Windows Lives Messenger" is.


Know not to work according to Wine compatability list.



namenotfound said:


> The Mac version doesn't do webcam for "personal" accounts, only business accounts.


I know 



namenotfound said:


> iChat doesn't work with MSN accounts, only AIM, Bonjour, and Jabber


Actually MSN in ichat works great using OpenFire, but you still won't gain video/audio features.



namenotfound said:


> Adium doesn't have a webcam feature, just a crappy browser webcam "fix"


There aren't really many other options yet, other than using Fusion or Parallels.
(I know fusion works with the isight camera, can't speak for parallels)


----------



## nvr.bck.from.mac (Aug 15, 2008)

i would recommend fusion if you're going to get a new crossover program. it's the best one in my experience and it has some nice features. and no compatibility issues from what i hear.

if you don't want to get a new crossover program you should just go in and uninstall the application and reinstall it from the file you downloaded. maybe even re-download that file from microsoft. and make sure you do everything with the crossover program you have. (like don't download the file with mac os and install it with the crossover.)

you may have already tried that, but if you haven't, it's sometimes a solution that people don't think of right off. thought i'd check.


----------

